# Hot spot



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Under the hard pack of Gold Bond? You're using too much IMO. Should never be any more than a light dusting.

Hot spots when first found and treated will ooze for a few days. If you pack on the GB it can't breathe to heal and will form a scab. All seems fine until the dogs scratches at it or rolls around on the ground and knock off the scab. Then you're back to square one.

This is what I do FWIW.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1513-hot-spot-finally-healing-now-what-2.html


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I will try to get that stuff. Is it sold online or at pet stores? And I will only apply a very light dusting of gold bond. He shakes most of it off anyways.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Henry22 said:


> I will try to get that stuff. Is it sold online or at pet stores?


Sulfodene Remedy Products

Give a call around to stores in your area, shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Got some sulfodene and applied it. The spot already seems to be scabbing over. The directions say to continue applying it for a week, should I do that? And should I apply some gold bond?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Henry22 said:


> Got some sulfodene and applied it. The spot already seems to be scabbing over. The directions say to continue applying it for a week, should I do that? And should I apply some gold bond?


Can you post a picture? Not sure what you mean by scabbing over, might be a residual to heavy application of the powder. Stick with the sulfodene for now, use per your own judgment.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I can try and take a picture. When I feel his skin around it and then feel it, its hard like a scab would be.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Here is the best I could do. He hates me messing with it and wouldnt sit still. Its hard for me to get a good look but it seems to be scabbing over.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

It is definitely scabbing over and some spots already have new skin. Should I continue applying sulfodene or stop? I will keep on giving Benadryl so he doesn't rip off the scab and we have to start all over. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Here is a picture


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats a pretty big hot spot. As long as its not getting worse I would just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't see your follow up posts and didn't respond sooner.

After seeing the pics I would get to the vet so they can shave down the area and clean it up really good. It will heal much faster without all the hair and scabs in the way. Hot spots have to breathe.

You're going to be surprised how big an area they shave, but it needs to be done IMO. Besides, the fact the little guy is only about 14 weeks old was lost on me.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Also about the sulfodene, you can keep to the 2 applications a day for a week. I bet that stuff saved it from getting way out of control. Those hot spots can get big really fast. 

I never had to apply it more than a couple times on any one hot spot, but I had trimmed away all the hair from the affected area before application.

The hair must be trimmed. Hope little Otter is better soon, keep us updated.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I appreciate the response. You think a visit to the vet is necessary? I would have for sure gone Saturday but now I can see parts of scab falling off and new skin forming. I have trimmed the hair as best I can with scissors and it's a lot more open than before. I want it to heal but also don't want to spend a ton at the vet if I can fix it at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If you think it is healing up great, keep doing what you're doing as the other member stated. I'm was trying to be careful in my response, especially seeing as you have a young pup. This internet stuff is tough sometimes, I'm not there in person with you guys. To say get to a vet is always a safe bet.

I will tell you exactly what I would do (only if this is not getting better soon) just don't hold me liable.

Take a warm wet washcloth and clean it up really good, remove any scabs. Hold small scissors flat against the skin and trim away. He won't like it probably, and it won't look nice. (That is one reason I mention a vet, they can do this stuff in a blink of an eye whereas some owners feel so bad about "hurting" there dog and stop before what needs to be done is done.) Dry off and apply the sulfodene, no gold bond. Within a day the bad spots should stop pussing and turn a healthy pink. Then apply a light dusting of gold bond.

I say the above because I have been to lenient with those hot spots in the past. Didn't want to trim down all that hair. Your pics reminded me of the early days.

Found this pic on the web, including link. It shows how much bigger these spots are than what you see.










Canine Hot Spots, Moist Dermatitis/Eczema


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> Also about the sulfodene, you can keep to the 2 applications a day for a week. I bet that stuff saved it from getting way out of control. Those hot spots can get big really fast.
> 
> I never had to apply it more than a couple times on any one hot spot, but I had trimmed away all the hair from the affected area before application.
> 
> The hair must be trimmed. Hope little Otter is better soon, keep us updated.


Hes only 14 weeks old? I didnt see that in his thread so I had no idea. I to for a 14 week old with a hot spot would be at the vet as well.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Now y'all have me worried. I have looked at the surrounding area and didn't see any hot spots. I am going to clean it really well and trim away as much as I can and then see. 

I'll keep y'all updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I took a warm wash cloth and cleaned the area. Didn't scrub but wasn't light either and got some of the scab off. Used a trimmer to trim the area and it looks much better than before. It's not oozing at all. I open one of the scabs with the trimmer so that's why it's a bit red. Didn't bleed. I'm pretty happy with how it's coming so I think I'll continue cleaning it and applying sulfodene unless it gets worse.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks better, now it can breathe. Also much easier for you to see what is going on. Remember to keep it clean, clean, clean. I would wipe with the washcloth and dry before applying the sulfodene the next day or so. Maybe that will knock off a few more scabs. Those scab spots will be the last to heal.

Would like to see another pic in 48hrs. What a trooper your little Otter man is


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks. It definitely is a ton better than it was this weekend. He definitely doesn't like me messing with it but almost likes it when I apply the sulfodene or rub it with the wash clothe. I'm sure it's itchy even with the Benadryl. 

I'll continue cleaning it with the wash cloth and applying sulfodene for the next couple of days and update with pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

These are so pictures from this morning. I got a bit more aggressive taking the scab off and now there is only a small scab left. It's just red/pink bumps. Is that normal? Still giving him Benadryl and applying sulfodene. I also cleaned it before with a warm wash cloth. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, amazing difference in such a short time. Looks much less angry. The way its going I bet the little bumps calm down soon.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I thought so too. Should I continue doing what I'm doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would. Remember keeping it clean and dry is key. Look forward to tomorrows picture.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I would start using Organic Apple Cider Vinegar now, to really heal it. Search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" here on the Forum. EXCELLENT for any/all itchies/hot spots. Read what other people have said about it.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Here are some pictures from this morning. It's doing much better and the hair is growing back. He kept on moving so they aren't the best but you can tell its improving. I have been giving him about a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in his food for the last couple of days. Or were you talking about applying topically? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a difference seen between these 2 photos taken about 40 hours apart. Looking good Otter He must feel a whole bunch better.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

I hadn't even compared the two, that's crazy. Should I continue applying sulfodene? I also haven't restarted gold bond, should I sprinkle some on. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How is he feeling? Bothered by it at all?

Judging by the pic itself, maybe once or twice more with the sulfodene. After that apply a light dusting of the GB, no sulfodene. Cut the dosage of benedryl in half too. Just my opinion. See how it goes, you're a better judge than I.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

He honestly hasnt been bothered by it since probably Sunday or Monday. He doesn't like when I try to look at it or touch it but isn't bothered at all when I apply the sulfodene or scrub it with a wash clothe.

I'll apply sulfodene tonight and tomorrow morning and then start the gold bond. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GoldenCamper said:


> Sulfodene Remedy Products
> 
> Give a call around to stores in your area, shouldn't be too hard to find.


Walmart sells it by me


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

The hair is growing back and it looks great now except the skin seems a bit dry, probably from the sun. It isnt outside a whole lot but its very warm here. I can see skin flakes on the back of his back. Anything I should do for that?

Also when can he be back in the water/get a bath?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad the hot spot has healed up. Is the dry skin just in the hot spot area or all over?

He can go in water or have a bath. When are you taking him out for his first fishing trip?


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Glad the hot spot has healed up. Is the dry skin just in the hot spot area or all over?
> 
> He can go in water or have a bath. When are you taking him out for his first fishing trip?


Just dry where his hot spot was. I look at it today and notice there were some bumps. Kind of gross but I popped one and it looked like a MRSA abscess. I worked a doctors office and I see this stuff all the time. Not sure it is mrsa but there was a little blood and some pus. I applied more sulfodene.

I am going home this weekend and if need be will take him to the vet since my parents might pay for it! 

Hopefully if this spot clears up I am going to take him shooting with me and fly fishing!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Here is a picture. It's on the left side if you can see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Here it is shaved. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Forgot the pictures. Should I bath him now? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The way that hot spot cleared up is great. I think it would have been a real mess if you didn't shave it and cared for it.

No idea what that new spot is. I think a vet appt is a good thing.


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

Im gonna see how it does. It has started to scab over so we will see. If its still bad when I go home thursday Ill go to the vet.


----------

